# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  طرائف جميله عن عباقره العالم

## لارين

‎
طرائف جميله عن عباقره العالم
------------------------------------
كان أينشتين لا يستغني أبدا عن نظارته .. وذهب ذات مرة إلى أحد المطاعم ، واكتشف هناك أن نظارته ليست معه ،فلما أتاه "النادل" بقائمة الطعام ليقرأها ويختار منها ما يريد ، طلب منه أينشتين أن يقرأها له فاعتذر النادل قائلا : إنني آسف يا سيدي ، فأنا أمي جاهل مثلك !


ذات ليلة عاد الرسام العالمي المشهور بيكاسو إلى بيته ومعه أحد الأصدقاء فوجد الأثاث مبعثرا والأدراج محطمة ، وجميع الدلائل تشير إلى أن اللصوص اقتحموا البيت في غياب صاحبه وسرقوه،

وعندما عرف بيكاسو ماهي المسروقات، ظهر عليه الضيق والغضب الشديد.

سأله صديقه : هل سرقوا شيئا مهما؟

أجاب الفنان : كلا لم يسرقوا غير أغطية الفراش.

وعاد الصديق يسأل في دهشة : إذن لماذا أنت غاضب ؟!

أجاب بيكاسو وهو يحس بكبريائه قد جرحت : يغضبني أن هؤلاء الأغبياء لم يسرقوا شيئا من لوحاتي.



ذهب كاتب شاب إلى الروائي الفرنسي المشهور إسكندر ديماس مؤلف رواية "الفرسان الثلاثة " وغيرها وعرض عليه أن يتعاونا معا في كتابة إحدى القصص التاريخية، وفي الحال أجابه ديماس في سخرية وكبرياء :كيف يمكن أن يتعاون حصان وحمار في جر عربة واحدة ؟!

على الفور رد عليه الشاب : هذه إهانة يا سيدي كيف تسمح لنفسك أن تصفني بأنني حصان ؟!


عندما سئلت الكاتبة الإنجليزية أجاثا كريستي لماذا تزوجت واحد من رجال الآثار ؟

قالت : لأني كلما كبرت ازددت قيمة عنده!


كان الكاتب الأمريكي مارك توين مغرما بالراحة حتى أنه كان يمارس الكتابة والقراءة وهو نائم في سريره، وقلما كان يخرج من غرفة نومه !

وذات يوم جاء أحد الصحفيين لمقابلته، وعندما أخبرته زوجته بذلك قال لها: دعيه يدخل غير أن الزوجة اعترضت قائلة : هذا لا يليق هل ستدعه يقف بينما أنت نائم في الفراش ؟!

فأجابها مارك توين: عندك حق، هذا لا يليق اطلبي من الخادمة أن تعد له فراشا آخر!

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

موووووووفق

----------


## يويا ميويا

موفق دائما

----------

